# Where's the update?



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OK its starting to get to me. How is Clyde doing?Jason???????


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody have a phone # for Jason?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've already called him. His cell's off.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah Sand flea, I called his cell too, and still haven't heard from him. Don't know, but we got to think positive, now news may, IS good news.

Clyde, we are thinking of you buddy, and hoping the prayers worked..


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Okay, here is the update I have.

Couldn't stand the wondering, so went down to the Peake. One 25" striper, lots of blues 12" - 17" so I got to see some pullage.

Upon returning home, no post on the update, and with apologies to the tired one answering the phone, (like I said, I couldn't wait much longer, heading south, and had to know),

So, as of now, apparently surgery went fine  (but, it will take a while from what limited knowledge I have NONE in medicine, for Clyde to be out of the woods). From what he told me one of the last times we talked, when he made it through the surgery, be a long time recuperating from it, and at best spring fishing.

Well all I can say right now, COME ON SPRING! And if it takes until the fall, so be it, cause being able to fish, is definately better, than not being able.

Come on Clyde, prayers and best wishes and get well soon my friend.

Love you dude.


Bob, Sharon and the girls.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Just got off the phone.

As shaggy says, he made it. And he had some bad, bad odds. You have no idea.

With any luck his ugly face will be back on Matapeake this spring, tossing lines for spring stripers.  I can already see him on his scooter, that wolfish grin creeping over his face, reaching into his bag and saying, "You look cold. Want some bourbon?"


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Like I said, too freaking ornery to die. Way to go, buddy, I'll keep you in fresh fish till you can come out and get some of your own!!!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

We shouldn't be talking about that Cowboy flask in this neck of the woods (though I am not a big fan of the Cowboys rival either).  You think he has heard Vinnie T is the starting quarterback for the 'boys yet?

Oh yeah, and as for the report, the Peake was packed (figure at least 20 active fishermen and then some kids), and surprisingly clean. Maybe stop by in the morning, and there will be no trash, admire the sunrise, toss back a breakfast shot for Clyde, and SMILE.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

shaggy said:


> You think he has heard Vinnie T is the starting quarterback for the 'boys yet?


Jesus, Shaggy, you trying to kill the poor bastard?  Let's leave talk of Vinnie alone until Hat's well enough to throw something at the TV like the rest of the Cowboy fans will be doing come Spetmber


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Way to go Clyde*

  

And he is a Cowboy fan. I knew there was a reason I admire the guy so much.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Excellent news, thanks for the update. Us Cowboys fans don't die, we just smell that way.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

this is good to hear, I came late to see what was going on, with my on family and new baby. I'm glad to hear Hat won the first battle back to his old self.
Take it easy, no worries, we're all here waiting for to show us a few more tricks.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad to hear it ..Glad he is doing ok..Wife is an avid cowboy fan. Do not know where she got it she is from Chicago.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Last I heard is that he is in recovery right now and should be home in a few days. Basically he'll have to stay off his feet for a few months but he should be otherwise fine. Glad to hear that he is doing good.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where is Jason*

and how is he doing?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Finally talked to Jas today, and he seems okay. See Clyde and me be friends, but for some unknown reason accepted Jason as his "stepson", and of course, Jason readily agreed  . He is hoping to be able to hit the hospital tomorrow, just to check in, as ALL good kids should. In all seriousness, some of us knew the odds going in,  , but we were sworn to secrecy, so it was). Fl played a softball tourney, I walked the Peake, and so far so good. Like Jason said to me, if there is a fall run at the Peake, watch out, Clyde won't be able to hold back, and poor Jill might just have to be his driver come November (better not, Jas, flea or I might just have to do something, like make him watch Vinnie play on Sundays), but Hat don't miss no fishin' run, and will go where the fish are (so Catman, that means go south  ).


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...I'm sure Clyde will be fihsin sooner than he should  and it will probably be the best therapy for him.But watchin Vinny QB'n is another story.Guess they had to give tha skins some kind of chance.....Welcome back Clyde,ya sure put us thru it......the R


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Last I heard is that he is in recovery right now and should be home in a few days. Basically he'll have to stay off his feet for a few months but he should be otherwise fine. Glad to hear that he is doing good.


I stayed up late last night just to get the update. Time sure felt like it was dragging. I sure was glad to hear that the surgery sent ok. If I may ask, did he have heart surgery or surgery on his leg?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Both  and add the other leg  ......tha circulatory system was,as they say: "ALL IN"............the R


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

Now you guys see how big a heart us Redskins fans have..I been prayin for the guy even though he's a cowboy fan in fact I;ll pray even harder if possible the boys need all the fans they can get with Vinny in there! LOL hell if he's well enough maybe I can get him a ticket to the game though I'd never admit I got a ticket for a cowboy fan! LOL


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sorry*

I didn't get to put the update on sooner. Had softball tournament, lost the championship game, found out Clyde was good to go and then proceeded to celebrate all those and get hammered. STILL feeling it right now. Here is what I have so far:

Surgery took a little over 4 hours. Like R said they also went in and cleaned out his other femoral artery. He is in recovery and the first 48 hours are crucial because of infection. No complications he will be home monday or tuesday. He will then be recovering for the next 3 to 6 months. But like I told shaggy, if there is good fishing into november and december time I would be hard pressed to not see Clyde out on the water fishing! No one but his immediate family can see him while he is in recovery so I told Mrs. Blake once he gets home and settled in I will come over and give him a big HUG! LOL This is a great thing! Clyde beat the numbers! I want to thank all of you who prayed for this man. He is truly a great person.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yup, for now enough said, but figure, a few more prayers AIn't gonna hurt him, hell, when he pulls through this, and the pain killers wear off, he'll be laid up watching Vinnie and the Boys  , and with no painkillers to boot, and maybe.........

Way to go Clyde, see ya soon, my friend.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for the update Jason! May God Bless you and your family Clyde!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Hey Jason*

Thanks for keeping us updated about our good buddy Hat 80.Hat 80 is in my thoughts and I have good faith that he'll get well.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

thank God he came through ok. while he watches those cowgirls, he can repair his rods and reels foe the fall run of rock. i hear the mayor of n.b. is not talking.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks the Lord Clyde is on the road to recovery the best news I had in a long time.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Come fall them*

Cowboys and Clyde are going kick some @##.

Be it the Redskins or the rock. 

Jason thanks.



See ya on the water.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Dam Coyboys fans!*

Yeah;Clyde will always kick a$$ but personally think the Ravens are the best team out there.Though I still know nothing about football.I hope to see Clyde at Kent Narrows or the Tank when them bigger fall Stripers come in.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Folks..

Just spent 10 minutes or so shooting breeze with Clyde via telephone, he sends a big "hi" to everyone. Says he's felt better (shocker, lol) but not as bad as he thought he'd feel and he hopes to be out of the hospital the end of this week. Seems he also has that fishing jones pretty bad, lol-- said trhis is the longest he's gone without fishing since the last time he went through something like this. I teel ya-- if he can haul his but out of a chair, we're going to wind up seeing him somewhere looking for a fall striper doctors be damned, lol.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Yeah*

I have chit chatted with him a few times in between his doses of pain medicine. He wants to thank everyone for all they have done and prayers said.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Jas, tell him (and Jill) big hello from SC, and glad things working out for him, albeit slow (better home than hospital), but oh well. If you can pm me a number to touch base with him, and maybe a good time to call him.

Thanks, and keep stuff posted, so's I know.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

I've been away for a few days, but just wanted to say thank God that Hat pulled through ok and how happy and relieved I am .

Blue Heron


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Cowboy's looked pretty*

good last night. Vinny's had a great half. They should have no problems sweeping the *******'s this year.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...c'mon, give Vinny a chance ta show his stuff.The deadskins wont be disappointed   ....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Deadskins....LOL*

The MILD BUNCH  is no problem for the Cowboys! Just look at the last 9 years, it's a wonderful thing. Maybe now that Gibbs is back they can at least give us a game? *NOT*!.....Tightlines


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

Hell man now that the cowboys are back on crack they won't be a problem unless someone tells them there is some coke in Brunells pocket! LOL Hell I really can't say much you guys have had our number but I think we had the better record last year, and have you looked at who the skins play vs the boys? you guys have a cake walk! I don't know how we keep facing play-off teams when we have not been for 9 years! yeah I know Green bay and the Bucs along with the falcons missed the play offs last year but those are teams that are in the mix every year!


----------

